
Non-compete clause - eanzenberg
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-compete_clause
======
russdill
I'm all for non-compete clauses, so long as they apply both ways. The company
shouldn't be able to hire an employee to replace me. /s

~~~
radcon
I wouldn't mind non-competes if the companies were required to provide
something in return, e.g. valuable job training. I'm guessing that's how they
started, but now they're just an easy way to hold employees hostage, suppress
wages, and reduce competition in the labor market.

------
dang
We changed the title from "States Such as CA, Montana, North Dakota and
Oklahoma, Ban Non-Compete Clauses". The site guidelines ask:

" _Please use the original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait; don 't
editorialize._"

Cherry-picking a particular detail is editorializing. If you want to say what
you think is important, you're welcome to do so, but it should be via a
comment in the thread explaining why you posted it. Then your view is on a
level playing field with everyone else's.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
streblo
There is constant misinformation about non-compete agreements in CA, and the
HN crowd show know about this, members of which might be involved in the sale
of a business. If you sign a non-compete as part of an acquisition agreement,
and you benefit financially from the sale, your non-compete _is_ enforceable.
CA courts have held to this, as in these cases the buyer is being deprived of
the benefit of the acquisition.

Edit: the original title of this post was "States Such as CA, Montana, North
Dakota and Oklahoma, Ban Non-Compete Clauses". As editorialized, the title was
presenting misinformation.

------
Bonooru
Is there a source with the explicit ban rather than a link to the wikipedia
page?

~~~
russdill
1941 State Law:
[https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/codes_displaySectio...](https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/codes_displaySection.xhtml?sectionNum=16600.&lawCode=BPC)

2008 CA Supreme Court Case: [https://law.justia.com/cases/california/supreme-
court/2008/s...](https://law.justia.com/cases/california/supreme-
court/2008/s147190/)

